# Conservação da Natureza



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2019 às 20:54)

Estou a criar este tópico para partilharmos informação sobre a conservação sobre a natureza. Podem ser iniciativas de organização para a conservação da natureza (reflorestação, limpeza de rios, etc.), ideias que tenhamos de como poupar água, dicas de como reduzir o plástico, etc. etc., enfim, basicamente tudo o que tenha a ver com este tema.

Este é um tema onde tropeçamos diariamente, na televisão, nas redes sociais ou mesmo à nossa frente quando vemos algo que não está correcto, e por isso, acho importante esta partilha de ideias e informações para que todos nós consigamos tornar este mundo um pouco melhor 

--

E para começar, coloco aqui a iniciativa da CM Cascais para este sábado, dia 2/03.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2019 às 21:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estou a criar este tópico para partilharmos informação sobre a conservação sobre a natureza. Podem ser iniciativas de organização para a conservação da natureza (reflorestação, limpeza de rios, etc.), ideias que tenhamos de como poupar água, dicas de como reduzir o plástico, etc. etc., enfim, basicamente tudo o que tenha a ver com este tema.
> 
> Este é um tema onde tropeçamos diariamente, na televisão, nas redes sociais ou mesmo à nossa frente quando vemos algo que não está correcto, e por isso, acho importante esta partilha de ideias e informações para que todos nós consigamos tornar este mundo um pouco melhor
> 
> ...



Parabéns, fizeste bem em iniciar este tópico, espero contribuir também para ele.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2019 às 15:52)

Bom tópico Duarte!


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2019 às 17:55)

Deixo aqui um evento que me parece muito interessante organizado pela SPEA: 



Para os interessados na matéria, dêem uma vista de olhos nos eventos organizados pela SPEA que parecem todos muito interessantes


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2019 às 17:59)

Ainda não tive a disponibilidade de ler o Plano, mas a iniciativa é boa


----------



## JCARL (28 Fev 2019 às 19:36)

JPAG disse:


> Ainda não tive a disponibilidade de ler o Plano, mas a iniciativa é boa


Mas faltam mais três Reservas da Biosfera que não estão no mapa:
- Tejo Internacional, Castro Verde e Ilha de S. Jorge.

http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/pn/biodiversidade/ei/MaB


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2019 às 19:53)

JPAG disse:


> Ainda não tive a disponibilidade de ler o Plano, mas a iniciativa é boa



Moro a pouco quilómetros de distancia, aí da que reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, que foi a 1ª reserva da biosfera da Unesco, e gosto de participar lá em vários eventos ao longo do ano, desde anilhagem de aves, passeios interpretativo, e posso dizer que existe sempre algo, mais para ver e observar.
O pior de tudo, é que já por váras vezes se fala, que esta reserva poder perder o estatudo dado pela Unesco, devido á poluição, pois são várias as unidades fabris que descarregam directamente os seus afluentes, para o rio Almonda, que é a linha de água que alimenta toda a biodiversidade, e isto já se passa á mais de 10 anos sem se fazer nada, ainda no fim de semana passado, foi feita uma grande manifestação, que junto cerca de 300 pessoas, e que até foi transmitida pelos canais de TV.
Existe já até várias pessoas a abandonarem as próprias casas por não aguentarem mais a intensidade dos maus cheiros.


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2019 às 23:42)

JCARL disse:


> Mas faltam mais três Reservas da Biosfera que não estão no mapa:
> - Tejo Internacional, Castro Verde e Ilha de S. Jorge.
> 
> http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/pn/biodiversidade/ei/MaB



Sim, também reparei nisso. A única explicação plausível que encontrei é o Plano fazer referência ao período 2015-2025, e as Reservas que faltam terem sido definidas após o início deste período (Tejo-2016; S.Jorge-2016; e C.Verde-2017).  Mas como disse anteriormente ainda não tive muito tempo para aprofundar esta matéria..




Pedro1993 disse:


> Moro a pouco quilómetros de distancia, aí da que reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, que foi a 1ª reserva da biosfera da Unesco, e gosto de participar lá em vários eventos ao longo do ano, desde anilhagem de aves, passeios interpretativo, e posso dizer que existe sempre algo, mais para ver e observar.
> O pior de tudo, é que já por váras vezes se fala, que esta reserva poder perder o estatudo dado pela Unesco, devido á poluição, pois são várias as unidades fabris que descarregam directamente os seus afluentes, para o rio Almonda, que é a linha de água que alimenta toda a biodiversidade, e isto já se passa á mais de 10 anos sem se fazer nada, ainda no fim de semana passado, foi feita uma grande manifestação, que junto cerca de 300 pessoas, e que até foi transmitida pelos canais de TV.
> Existe já até várias pessoas a abandonarem as próprias casas por não aguentarem mais a intensidade dos maus cheiros.



Infelizmente ainda não conheço o Boquilobo. Mas tenho tomado conhecimento de alguns problemas associados à poluição. Nesse caso a maior falha é a nível judicial... as entidades competentes, como as autarquias e associações em prol da natureza têm que fazer o possível para que esse problema acabe. Mas neste país as coisas são como são e percebo que não seja fácil tomar uma posição forte perante os industriais...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2019 às 00:02)

Este Domingo pelas 15h, acção de limpeza na praia dos Coxos, Mafra, organizada pela associação Ocean Hope.

Mais info  https://www.instagram.com/oceanhopeproject/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2019 às 00:31)

JPAG disse:


> Infelizmente ainda não conheço o Boquilobo. Mas tenho tomado conhecimento de alguns problemas associados à poluição. Nesse caso a maior falha é a nível judicial... as entidades competentes, como as autarquias e associações em prol da natureza têm que fazer o possível para que esse problema acabe. Mas neste país as coisas são como são e percebo que não seja fácil tomar uma posição forte perante os industriais...



Peço desculpa por estar a citar uma resposta de dia 28 de fevereiro, mas tenho aqui a minha ideia.

As indústrias dão emprego a centenas de pessoas que, no caso das autarquias do Interior, é muita gente e muitos eleitores.
Os municípios são os responsáveis pela construção de infraestruturas de tratamento de resíduos, como ETAR, inclusive resíduos industriais. O problema, nestes casos, é que os municípios não querem saber desse assunto, porque as indústrias dão emprego a muitos eleitores. Aqueles que não gostam das indústrias são uma minoria daqueles que gostam.
A mesma coisa se passa com a Celtejo. Já esteve em construção uma ETAR industrial, que iria ser inaugurada em 2018, mas as obras pararam um ano antes do prazo, devido a uma suposta falta de dinheiro (ainda mais esquisito foi que as obras pararam logo após das eleições autárquicas, o que me dá ideia que foi manobra política). 

Enquanto o Estado central não arranjar maneira de conseguir construir ETARI nas zonas industriais mais políticas, nada será feito. O problema é que isso seria infringir decretos-lei e, de alguma maneira, iria retirar popularidade e credibilidade ao governo, pois as autarquias aproveitar-se-iam logo disso. Era certinho! 

E depois acontece o que o @Pedro1993 estava a dizer: a UNESCO retira o título de Reserva da Biosfera e ficamos com menos uma. Contudo, é sempre mais importante dar dinheiro aos enfermeiros do que resolver estes problemas que afetam a reputação internacional de Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2019 às 09:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Peço desculpa por estar a citar uma resposta de dia 28 de fevereiro, mas tenho aqui a minha ideia.
> 
> As indústrias dão emprego a centenas de pessoas que, no caso das autarquias do Interior, é muita gente e muitos eleitores.
> Os municípios são os responsáveis pela construção de infraestruturas de tratamento de resíduos, como ETAR, inclusive resíduos industriais. O problema, nestes casos, é que os municípios não querem saber desse assunto, porque as indústrias dão emprego a muitos eleitores. Aqueles que não gostam das indústrias são uma minoria daqueles que gostam.
> ...



Concordo em pleno com as tua palavras, já por várias veze tinha pensado no assunto, pois sei que uma empresa do meu concelho continua a libertar todos os seus restos de lavagens dos camiões pela ribeira abaixo, isto sabendo eu que até foi uma das empresas que mais facturou em 2018 aqui na região.
Coitados seria que não tinham uns "trocos", para eles construirem uma etar própria, e acabavam os problemas, mas o maior problema é que essa mesma empresa foi construída sem licenciamento, ou seja mais uma vez a Camara Municipal a ser coerente.
Agora queriam deslocalizar essa mesma empresa, para a a zona industrial.
São todas estas coisas que que me custam a entender.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2019 às 09:15)

*23 Março* - Limpeza de praia em Gaia, organizada pela FOCA.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mar 2019 às 15:27)

Apresentação "Em Busca do Equilíbrio Perdido" por Eduardo Rego (famosa voz da "BBC Vida Selvagem"), na próxima Sexta-feira, dia 22, em Lagoa.

www.facebook.com/municipio.lagoa/posts/2210161929076993


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2019 às 11:04)

*Amanhã 23/03*, em Campolide, das 10h às 18h, iniciativa do projecto Bela Flor Respira.

https://nit.pt/out-of-town/back-in-...ividades-almocos-celebram-primavera-campolide


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 22:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *23 Março* - Limpeza de praia em Gaia, organizada pela FOCA.



Fotografia final da acção de limpeza que decorreu na zona de Gaia.


Mais fotografias aqui  https://www.facebook.com/pg/FocusOnCriticalActions/photos/?tab=album&album_id=632669040521365


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 13:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia final da acção de limpeza que decorreu na zona de Gaia.
> 
> 
> Mais fotografias aqui  https://www.facebook.com/pg/FocusOnCriticalActions/photos/?tab=album&album_id=632669040521365



É de louvar acções de limpeza como essa, e num curto período de tempo, consegue-se recolher muito lixo, principalmente nas praias, onde se encontra um pouco de tudo, e ainda se consegue fazer um bom momento de convívio e até de aprendizagem.


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Mai 2019 às 10:52)

Depois de ler isto fiquei um pouco alarmado com a completa deflorestação e limpeza total de qualquer cobertura de árvores e plantas que está aparentemente a acontecer um pouco por todo o Alentejo. Alguém está ao corrente do que se está a passar?
https://edicoespqp.blogs.sapo.pt/quimicos-e-morte-povoam-milhoes-de-5693105


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2019 às 13:21)

Angelstorm disse:


> Depois de ler isto fiquei um pouco alarmado com a completa deflorestação e limpeza total de qualquer cobertura de árvores e plantas que está aparentemente a acontecer um pouco por todo o Alentejo. Alguém está ao corrente do que se está a passar?
> https://edicoespqp.blogs.sapo.pt/quimicos-e-morte-povoam-milhoes-de-5693105



Pois, infelizmente o que se está a passar é com a chegada da água do Alqueva, em que já se rega a partir dela, a dezenas de quilómetros de distancia, e a procura de terra para cultivar é cada vez maior, para instalação de monoculturas.
E depois como a legislação no nosso país é o que é, mesmo as árvores protegidas por lei, como é o caso das azinheiras e dos sobreiros, nem mesmo estes escapam, mas por vezes são autorizados esses mesmos abates, por parte do ICNF, muitas delas são árvores centenárias e completamente saudáveis, em que não precisam de qualquer tipo de rega, e dão assim lugar, a vastos hectares, de olivais, amendoal, ou outro tipo de cultura, onde acabam por ser grandes consumidores de água.
Também acaba por se perder um pouco da história do Alentejo, pois a azinheira e o sobreiro, são árvores que acabam por ser o simbolo destas paisagens, a perder de vista.


----------

